# J1745 Remicade



## sbdg02 (May 23, 2012)

If the physician used 400 MG (4 Vials) is that 400 MG for remicade?


----------



## Leandra (May 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what your question is but if the physician gave 400mg of Remicade then the quantity would be 40 - one unit of Remicade is 10mg. Hope that helps.


----------

